# Latex, Spaltenabstand vergrößern?



## Disap (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe gerade ein Problem in LaTeX, und zwar möchte ich eine Art Formular erstellen, unten links soll Unterschrift stehen und unten rechts dann das Datum.
Dazu dachte ich mir, ich nehme eine Tabelle ohne Linien, dafür aber mit einem großen Spaltenabstand. Soweit die Theorie 
Ich habe im Internet schon etwas geguckt, aber zum Umsetzen bin ich irgendwie zu dämlich.


```
\documentclass[pdftex,a4paper]{scrartcl}

\usepackage{ngerman}
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

 \usepackage{array}

\begin{document}

%\columnsep 5.8cm
%\setlength{\tabcolsep}{8em}
\begin{tabular}{lr}
Unterschrift & Datum
\end{tabular}

\end{document}
```

Durch \setlength{\tabcolsep}{8em} bekam ich immerhin, dass es vom linken Rand bereits eine 8cm leere Spalte gab, dann kam Unterschrift, dann 8 cm später das Datum.
Das wollte ich so leider nicht haben.

Kann mr da jemand weiterhelfen? Auch für andere Ideen, wie ich das umsetzen könnte, wäre ich offen.

Viele Grüße
Disap


----------

